# Heated Mirrors



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Before I go down the rabbit hole of Ram forums, has anyone figured oot a way to increase the time of the heated mirrors on their Ram? 

Some idiot of an engineer thinks 10 minutes or less is plenty to melt snow and\or keep snow melted oof the mirrors. In other words, I am constantly hitting the button to turn them back on. 

As an aside, not sure if Furd got their poop in a group, but whoever the idiot is that thinks that not heating blind spot mirrors is a good idea needs to be shot. If heat on the main mirror is good, it's good on the blind spot as well. One thing Furd got right, the heated mirrors were automatic.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One thing Furd got right, the heated mirrors were automatic.


Not any more...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not any more...


Huh...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...


And on top of that, they label it "R" on trucks with heated rear glass, but don't tell you that same switch runs the mirror heat.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

On the newer Ford's the heated mirrors are controlled by a switch on the dash that now times out instead of having them on all the time with the front defroster like they were on the early 2000's.
Talk about a step backwards...

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My chev is the same. The rear window defrost switch is linked to the mirrors so it times out. It's probably best as I have seen burnt mirrors on some vehicles where it didn't time out properly.
I do get annoyed by constantly having to hit the button but I remember the old days too getting out with the ice scraper almost every site.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

I just keep pressing the button on my Ford dash.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> My chev is the same. The rear window defrost switch is linked to the mirrors so it times out. It's probably best as I have seen burnt mirrors on some vehicles where it didn't time out properly.
> I do get annoyed by constantly having to hit the button but I remember the old days too getting out with the ice scraper almost every site.


got black plastic singed @ bottom mirrors here


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Before I go down the rabbit hole of Ram forums, has anyone figured oot a way to increase the time of the heated mirrors on their Ram?
> 
> Some idiot of an engineer thinks 10 minutes or less is plenty to melt snow and\or keep snow melted oof the mirrors. In other words, I am constantly hitting the button to turn them back on.
> 
> As an aside, not sure if Furd got their poop in a group, but whoever the idiot is that thinks that not heating blind spot mirrors is a good idea needs to be shot. If heat on the main mirror is good, it's good on the blind spot as well. One thing Furd got right, the heated mirrors were automatic.


I got on here at PS, and a couple of the first threads I come to, are of you complaining about something, maybe you should take notes from this guy...might help with your anger issues


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Before I go down the rabbit hole of Ram forums, has anyone figured oot a way to increase the time of the heated mirrors on their Ram?
> 
> Some idiot of an engineer thinks 10 minutes or less is plenty to melt snow and\or keep snow melted oof the mirrors. In other words, I am constantly hitting the button to turn them back on.
> 
> As an aside, not sure if Furd got their poop in a group, but whoever the idiot is that thinks that not heating blind spot mirrors is a good idea needs to be shot. If heat on the main mirror is good, it's good on the blind spot as well. One thing Furd got right, the *heated mirrors were automatic*.


On my '16 F150 they were only automatic when you used the remote start. If you hopped in and turned the key they didn't switch themselves on, but if you remote started it from the house they would automatically kick on whenever it was below 35 or something like that. But they'd also shut off after 10 minutes, same as my Ram.

But, it doesn't bother me that they turn off; I store my fishstick in the center console cupholders when I'm not using it, so when I tuck the fishstick away I can just push the 'defrost' button again at the same time.

Besides, when it's below 15-20 degrees and I'm running the plow, the 'battery saver' mode shuts the heated mirrors off anyway. So I'd still be stuck turning them back on whenever I was done with each driveway anyhow, even if they were timed for an hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What really annoys me is freezing rain\drizzle. Makes it impossible to see with my mirrors. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to melt my mirrors when they're constantly being covered in freezing rain\drizzle.

Or when it's 10° or less. And snowing. Never melted a Ford mirror. I'd rather have low constant heat than high, short term heat. 

There has to be a way to reprogram the timer. Guess I'll check on some RAM forums.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I’m still waiting on pins and needles for a review on the heated wipers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm still waiting on pins and needles for a review on the heated wipers


Give me 6 1/2 years...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Give me 6 1/2 years...


I'm not sure I will still be alive in 6 1/2 years...Could you speed it up


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What really annoys me is freezing rain\drizzle. Makes it impossible to see with my mirrors. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to melt my mirrors when they're constantly being covered in freezing rain\drizzle.
> 
> Or when it's 10° or less. And snowing. Never melted a Ford mirror. I'd rather have low constant heat than high, short term heat.
> 
> There has to be a way to reprogram the timer. Guess I'll check on some RAM forums.


what if you took the live wire and spliced it into a upfitter, unless you use all 6 already?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> what if you took the live wire and spliced it into a upfitter, unless you use all 6 already?


#1 I don't have any upfitter switches. 
#2 With all the computer BS I have a feeling something so simple would cause lots of issues.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> #1 I don't have any upfitter switches.
> #2 With all the computer BS I have a feeling something so simple would cause lots of issues.


yeah the whole computer nonsense is a pain.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have no issue with mine. I checked and there is nothing in the settings menu to adjust the time or heat on the mirrors.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What really annoys me is freezing rain\drizzle. Makes it impossible to see with my mirrors. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to melt my mirrors when they're constantly being covered in freezing rain\drizzle.
> 
> Or when it's 10° or less. And snowing.


So the real issue is that you're a little weary of winter - I get that.

Just remember - accidents always happen in Reverse. Keep those mirrors clean.

Just wish that the manufacturers would realize that the camera systems on these new(er) trucks are useless in the GWN during winter. They ought to heat the cameras - they cover over at the first site.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> So the real issue is that you're a little weary of winter - I get that.


I'm weary of a non-stop winter. Not being able to catch up or even keep up with all the repairs.


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

GMC Driver said:


> So the real issue is that you're a little weary of winter - I get that.
> 
> Just remember - accidents always happen in Reverse. Keep those mirrors clean.
> 
> Just wish that the manufacturers would realize that the camera systems on these new(er) trucks are useless in the GWN during winter. *They ought to heat the cameras - they cover over at the first site.*


Part of the problem seems to be in the modern tailgate design, too. I had a 2010 Tacoma with a backup camera that stayed considerably cleaner than the one on my F150 or my Ram. It had a tailgate with a convex shape, and it never got covered with snow/slush like the newer F150 and Ram designs (with the lip on the top). Still would get road grime build up, but there must be something about that lip design that sets up a vortex, because the Ram and F150 designs both will lay a coating of snow on at the drop of a hat. Christmas day of either '16 or '17 (I think 17?) I drove from Wales to Farmington in a snow storm and by the time I got there I had close to 2 inches of snow stuck straight out the back of the truck. Even the tail lights were totally covered; they hadn't melted a thing.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm weary of a non-stop winter. Not being able to catch up or even keep up with all the repairs.


I feel you. Repair cost have been astronomical this year and we arnt even pushing much just salting.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm weary of a non-stop winter. Not being able to catch up or even keep up with all the repairs.


Yes, it seems to be taking it's toll. I've got a few more items to put on the replacement schedule before next season. Some of these white plows have been well used.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Yes, it seems to be taking it's toll. I've got a few more items to put on the replacement schedule before next season. Some of these white plows have been well used.


Running into that very same thing...getting too costly to keep around.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in the same boat Dave. Went shopping for a new truck blade yesterday. Yikes 12,500.00 for a new 9'2" DXT. Can save a grand if I install myself which we do but really? Craziness. Mind you I havent bought a new truck blade since 2011. We usually put 1 blade on at least two trucks before we buy new.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm looking for an under CDL class truck, air brakes, and a 3000 Series Allison. Priced out a Hino and a Pete...$80k for a cab and chassis. No plow, hydraulics, no bed or Switchngo. As much as I'd like to, I can't justify that. 

Pretty sure I'm going to have as much luck finding a used one as I would a unicorn.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don’t know a ton about Allison transmissions but why the 3000 over the 2000 series? Just more durable?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

DeVries said:


> I'm in the same boat Dave. Went shopping for a new truck blade yesterday. Yikes 12,500.00 for a new 9'2" DXT. Can save a grand if I install myself which we do but really? Craziness.


Yes it is. I put 2 new Snow-ex blades and 8' Stainless Eloquip salters on the 2 new ones, and the bill for that was more than what I used to pay for a whole new truck.



Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm looking for an under CDL class truck, air brakes, and a 3000 Series Allison. Priced out a Hino and a Pete...$80k for a cab and chassis. No plow, hydraulics, no bed or Switchngo. As much as I'd like to, I can't justify that.


I'm keeping my eyes open for a tandem cab & chassis - even used is crazy. I have found a place that specializes in pre-emissions trucks, but they are still 50k+. For trucks that are now 12-15 years old. Look at new, and it's more than I paid for my first house.

But I want to make sure that whatever I purchase it will have heated mirrors.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

GMC Driver said:


> Yes, it seems to be taking it's toll. I've got a few more items to put on the replacement schedule before next season. Some of these white plows have been well used.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Running into that very same thing...getting too costly to keep around.


Sounds like you guys need to take trip to Erie together.....I've heard there's a guy there that does something magical to white plows....i also heard he's been fixing plows and moving snow since he was a toddler.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

plow4beer said:


> Sounds like you guys need to take trip to Erie together.....I've heard there's a guy there that does something magical to white plows....i also heard he's been fixing plows and moving snow since he was a toddler.


Quite familiar with Erie. I know Mark is too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't know a ton about Allison transmissions but why the 3000 over the 2000 series? Just more durable?


Because the 3000 has a PTO option that can be used while in motion.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because the 3000 has a PTO option that can be used while in motion.


Yes, that would be a very good reason to opt for the 3000 series. Thanks


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

plow4beer said:


> Sounds like you guys need to take trip to Erie together.....I've heard there's a guy there that does something magical to white plows....i also heard he's been fixing plows and moving snow since he was a toddler.





GMC Driver said:


> Quite familiar with Erie. I know Mark is too.


Since we are censored to a grade school level here, and my post was deleted, just wanted to make it clear that there was sarcasm in my above post.....and If i hurt anyone's feelings, I'm not sorry


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

plow4beer said:


> Since we are censored to a grade school level here, and my post was deleted, just wanted to make it clear that there was sarcasm in my above post.....and If i hurt anyone's feelings, I'm not sorry


yeah, censored ok...tired of seeing uncalled for and nasty comments and then the whining when we remove it.

so, to make it easy for you and everyone, DON'T do it again or I can remove your access for awhile...easy enough to understand? we give you guys a lot of leeway so when we remove things or ask members to do things, we appreciate you respecting the requests.

thanks and now back on topic


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

......


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yeah, censored ok...tired of seeing uncalled for and nasty comments and then the whining when we remove it.
> 
> so, to make it easy for you and everyone, DON'T do it again or I can remove your access for awhile...easy enough to understand? we give you guys a lot of leeway so when we remove things or ask members to do things, we appreciate you respecting the requests.
> 
> thanks and now back on topic


k


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm looking for an under CDL class truck, air brakes, and a 3000 Series Allison. Priced out a Hino and a Pete...$80k for a cab and chassis. No plow, hydraulics, no bed or Switchngo. As much as I'd like to, I can't justify that.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to have as much luck finding a used one as I would a unicorn.


Since I have found numerous things for you without even a thank you let alone my standard 11.7% finders fee being paid...Good Luck in your search


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Since I have found numerous things for you without even a thank you let alone my standard 11.7% finders fee being paid...Good Luck in your search


SKWUM


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Still cannot order a new F250 XL with heated mirrors in Canada .......... :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Still cannot order a new F250 XL with heated mirrors in Canada .......... :hammerhead:


Is that against the law?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes ........... Ford Canada rules . Not sure why .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that against the law?


No it's a Ford, we're smarter than that.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually you can if you are able to order fleet. We order the xl with power windows, mirrors and heated mirrors.
That being said I just had to go to Quebec to get a regular cab long box truck, cant wait till the end of July for one. So the new one does not have mirror heat or power windows but at this point I cant get to fussy.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I dont really understand what fleet means . I deal with Hanna Ford in Collingwood , largest dealer near me . Can you just order 1 truck ?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I looked it up online , interesting reading . Thanks for the heads up about different options . Better stop asking about fords in a Ram tread .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I looked it up online , interesting reading . Thanks for the heads up about different options . Better stop asking about fords in a Ram tread .


I don't mind...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I wont be ordering 3 trucks at once any time soon so fleet purchase is out .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I wont be ordering 3 trucks at once any time soon so fleet purchase is out .


Wait till Toro buys ford then you'll have to...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe I will just buy another Ram with heated mirrors .......


----------

